# All bruised up! Me not my horse...



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

It's either your saddle, or else your gripping with your thighs and knees....or a combination of both.......

I've had baseball size bruises on the knuckles of my butt! Ouch.....my own fault for telling a friend I'd go to a show and warm up her horses for her after not riding for over a year!!!!

While your riding be very cognizant of how your legs are 'hanging' and try to relax them.... Good luck


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Try relaxing your leg and sink into your stirrups. Focus on balancing between the tops of your thighs. If you find yourself gripping with your knees, remember to put your legs down and sit up/back. You might also want to try oiling your saddle. It will often soften the leather.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

If I ride without thick pants this happens. It's from posting and my leathers pinching. My skin is loose bc I was 200 lbs heavier than I am now at one point so although I'm tone my skin is easily picked up- id bet this is what is happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ouch! 9 times out of 10, if you're getting bruising on your knees and inner thighs from riding, it is because you're gripping. When I ride, I allow my knee to be in contact with the saddle, but there is no gripping or inwards pressure on it. 
I have seen saddles with holes worn in the knee rolls from riders gripping, this serves onto to block the horse's shoulder and make the ride uncomfortable for you both. 
Try to sit right back onto your seat bones, and allow your legs to 'breathe'.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you ride English, wear full seat breeches and half chaps. Your saddle might not be the right one for you. 

Do you ride more than once a weeK? if you ride quite infrequently, you can get sore more than riding more frequently , because over time you toughen up . 

BTW, I am 54 also. I have been bruised by saddles that didn't fit right, but in my dressage saddle, I am never bruised. I ride about 3 times a week.

I am not thin, (by any stretch of the imagination), so maybe my padding helps in this regard?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Could also be something as simple as a Vitamin K deficiency.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

My father called this "riding the saddle, not the horse", simply put, it means you are gripping the saddle instead of letting your legs relax. 

Take your feet out of the stirrups and rotate them at the ankles, and get someone to work with you on the lunge line in a round pen, or confined area while leading you. Close your eyes while being led, and relax and feel the rhythm of the horse, letting your legs hang loosely.


----------

